# New JH & Thanks to Marshbanks



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY for you guys!! Great job!!! Also great photos. Looking forward to hearing more about him as you are working toward the next level.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WooHoo!! Congratulations, job well done. Now on to Senior!! I look forward to hearing your continuing progress and more pictures of Gibby.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Congratulations! He's a very handsome boy......and orange is his color.
Ann
Dallas


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats to you and the pupper! Well done and yes I agree ..he looks good in Orange!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Woo Hoo! Orange seems to agree with you.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Way To Go!!! that is awesome I love the pictures and he looks so regal sitting with those pretty ribbons.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I didn't know you were on GRF!!!! It was great meeting you and Gibby this weekend. It sure was a great weekend and a nice couple of tests. Though Sunday was not an "easy" test. 

Congratulations on your title Chuck! Hope to see you again in the future. I also hope you post more here now! I may have some pictures of Gibby from the weekend. PM me your email and I will send you what we have. We have 250 from Sunday alone. My husband forgot to take handler pictures so I can know what dog is what. All those goldens can look alike too. LOL 

:wavey:


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Any chance there can be a Gibby/Gabby picture in the future?? lol I love how similar their names are!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome & congratulations


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats Chuck and Gibby! I told you he was close in the spring! Now on to working at those blinds for Senior!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice! Congrats to you both!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations to you, nice picture with all the ribbons!


----------

